# My Bass Traps Are Finished!



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/bass...-etc/591876-my-bass-traps-setup-finished.html

So Far I Have Built 13 ...heres a link to the thread because for some reason my pics wont upload on here  PLease give feed back!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Very sweet!


----------

